# Shure SM57 VS Shure PG 57?



## metalshop (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone ever compared these two mics to see if the cheaper PG 57 could hold water against the industry standard SM 57? If so, what were your thoughts? I'm working on an episode of The Metal Shop Podcast where I do just that.


----------



## metalshop (Aug 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## John_Strychnine (Aug 31, 2007)

I have both and imo, both suck.

How andy sneap gets such a good tone out of the 57 i will not know!


----------



## metalshop (Aug 31, 2007)

Really? I've found the SM 57 to be rather easy to work with. It's all about mic placement. But then again, it's also up to the person listening, and if you think they suck then they obviously aren't for you. What do you use?

Anyone else wanna chime in on the SM vs PG?


----------



## 999dead666 (Aug 31, 2007)

sm57 is great mic. most of the famous guitar sounds were captured by one. the pg is the cheaper series of the shure sm line. its very hard to hear differences between sm57 and pg57


----------



## metalshop (Aug 31, 2007)

999dead666 said:


> sm57 is great mic. most of the famous guitar sounds were captured by one. the pg is the cheaper series of the shure sm line. its very hard to hear differences between sm57 and pg57



Yeah, I'm finding that to be true, but there are differences. For example, I've found that the PG is a hotter mic. It's also got a slightly different freq. response than the SM57, causing it to have less mid and an ever-so-slightly more brittle high end. But the differences aren't all that noticable, and a musician starting out with a budget might find the PG to be the answer to their needs.

Keep tuned in for a shootout between these two mics on the next episode of The Metal Shop.

In the mean time, anyone else compared the two? Please give your feedback.


----------



## 999dead666 (Aug 31, 2007)

metalshop said:


> Yeah, I'm finding that to be true, but there are differences. For example, I've found that the PG is a hotter mic. It's also got a slightly different freq. response than the SM57, causing it to have less mid and an ever-so-slightly more brittle high end. But the differences aren't all that noticable, and a musician starting out with a budget might find the PG to be the answer to their needs.
> 
> Keep tuned in for a shootout between these two mics on the next episode of The Metal Shop.
> 
> In the mean time, anyone else compared the two? Please give your feedback.



i think its something between the sm57 and sm58 but its more to the 57. i remember we used them to record the snair and the toms. i used sm57 for the guitar plus condenser mic which i forgot which model. but i think through the mix you cant tell the difference between the sm and the pg. and your right it was made for musicians on budget, but people who have experience with the sm57 will know how to use the pg in good way


----------



## metalshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Definitely. I've found the PG very easy to use, and easy to get a good sound out of. Of course, the SM is easier to get a good sound out of, but not by much.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 1, 2007)

isn't the sm57 like $100?

how much is the pg57?


----------



## 999dead666 (Sep 1, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> isn't the sm57 like $100?
> 
> how much is the pg57?



something like 60-70$


----------



## metalshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Buy Shure PG57-XLR Instrument Microphone online at Musician's Friend

You can get one for $59.99 here.


----------



## Drew (Sep 4, 2007)

metalshop said:


> Anyone ever compared these two mics to see if the cheaper PG 57 could hold water against the industry standard SM 57? If so, what were your thoughts? I'm working on an episode of The Metal Shop Podcast where I do just that.



Dude, virtually every single post of yours is directly or indirectly about your podcast. That's not contributing to the board; that's spamming it. Either drop it and post like the rest of us, or leave.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 4, 2007)

John_Strychnine said:


> I have both and imo, both suck.
> 
> How andy sneap gets such a good tone out of the 57 i will not know!



Dude, it's more than just Andy Sneap that gets a good tone with an SM57. If you can't get at least a decent tone out of it, it ain't the mike.......it's your room or your other gear.


----------



## metalshop (Sep 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> Dude, virtually every single post of yours is directly or indirectly about your podcast. That's not contributing to the board; that's spamming it. Either drop it and post like the rest of us, or leave.



 Whoa, not trying to spam! It's not like I come on here 5 times a day and post a new thread about how fucking awesome my show is! I do want people to know about the show, and I find nothing wrong with mentioning it if I find it to be appropriate, but I am not trying to spam! So far, you're the only one I've heard complaints from, but you are a moderator, so I respect what you, and everyone else here, has to say. I don't wanna be construed as a dick or "not really a member of this group!"

However, if some random person had come in here and asked for opinions on these two mics, and provided links to their band, there would've been no problem with it. I mentioned that I was doing research for my show, post a link, and there's a problem?

Here's the deal. When I found this forum, dedicated to recording metal, I thought I found a good place to talk to people about the subject. After all, my show is about the exact same topic. Considering the subject matter, I found it to be a sensible place to do some show research, get some tips and show ideas, and meet some new people who are recording to trade tips with. Regarding this thread, I just wanted to know what others thought of the mics I mentioned before putting together the show, but I am not trying to piss anyone off or spam the board. I came here to learn a few things, which I have, and to take part in some discussions about gear, which is what this thread in particular is for.

I apologize if my intentions were misread. Keep it metal.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2007)

metalshop said:


> Whoa, not trying to spam! It's not like I come on here 5 times a day and post a new thread about how fucking awesome my show is! I do want people to know about the show, and I find nothing wrong with mentioning it if I find it to be appropriate, but I am not trying to spam! So far, you're the only one I've heard complaints from, but you are a moderator, so I respect what you, and everyone else here, has to say. I don't wanna be construed as a dick or "not really a member of this group!"




I noticed it as well. Perhaps because you plug it *here:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/34399-wtfz-hylian-metal-pt-2-m.html#post597287

*And here:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...n-embed-into-forum-showing-off-your-mp3s.html

*And here:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...-episode-6-metal-shop-podcast.html#post591797

*And here:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...d-accurate-guitar-mixing-tips.html#post578895

*And here:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...corded-my-review-pandora-px4d.html#post574907

*And here:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/31411-vocal-recording-101-a.html#post540798

*And here:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/30954-metal-shop-podcast.html#post532502



> However, if some random person had come in here and asked for opinions on these two mics, and provided links to their band, there would've been no problem with it. I mentioned that I was doing research for my show, post a link, and there's a problem?



When you plug it seven times in 22 threads, yes. 

Just put a link to it in your sig, please. It _IS_ like you're coming on here to tell everyone how awesome your show is, because 1/3 of your posts _ARE_ about your show. I like metal too, but please, tone it down a notch, k?  If it keeps up, I'll make a replacement that swaps every instance of "Metal shop podcast" to "Pink fluffy bunnies".


----------



## Drew (Sep 5, 2007)

metalshop said:


> However, if some random person had come in here and asked for opinions on these two mics, and provided links to their band, there would've been no problem with it. I mentioned that I was doing research for my show, post a link, and there's a problem?



...but if they then posted a question about a Korg modeler and posted a link to their band, and then posted a comment about how a Zelda tune was recorded and posted a link to their band, and then provided a comment to a recording question and posted a link to their band.... I think you see where I'm going. 

This place is, as you said, a discussion forum to talk about recording, specifically recording seven string guitars. We try to keep it loosely moderated, but if someone has to wade through fifteen plugs for a metal recording podcast to get an answer, they may be less inclined to bother. 

Since you've mentioned it in virtually every post you've made, well, your "question" about two different types of Shure mics doesn't read like a question, it reads like viral marketing.


----------



## metalshop (Sep 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> because 1/3 of your posts _ARE_ about your show. I like metal too, but please, tone it down a notch, k?  If it keeps up, I'll make a replacement that swaps every instance of "Metal shop podcast" to "Pink fluffy bunnies".



Actually, to correct you, 1/3 of my posts mention my show, but are not just about my show. I see nothing wrong with mentioning it.

And Pink Fluffy Bunnies? Nice.


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 5, 2007)

metalshop said:


> Buy Shure PG57-XLR Instrument Microphone online at Musician's Friend
> 
> You can get one for $59.99 here.



hmmm...$60 for the budget line or cough up $40 more for the industry standard...I know where my money will be spent

sm57 are had cheap on ebay too, and being fairly death resistant makes it pretty easy to find a used one that's just as good as a new one


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2007)

metalshop said:


> Actually, to correct you, 1/3 of my posts mention my show, but are not just about my show. I see nothing wrong with mentioning it.
> 
> And Pink Fluffy Bunnies? Nice.



Actually, you aren't going to correct anyone when both a mod and myself ask you to stop plugging your podcast in every post.

I thought that was pretty clear when Drew said it, and I'm pretty sure I didn't mince words, so you can take a week off.


----------

